# Young GSD protection training



## Vdovichenko Galina (Jun 10, 2009)

Young GSD owned by my friend training vidoes.
Comments welcome

http://www.youtube.com/user/hitdogs18#p/a


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I have 2 questions--is the handler touching the dog to reassure or desensitize him? How old is the dog?


----------



## Vdovichenko Galina (Jun 10, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> I have 2 questions--is the handler touching the dog to reassure or desensitize him? How old is the dog?


he is 2 yo. 
I think, this is kind of praise and reassure


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that dog looks like he doesn't need reassurance


----------



## Vdovichenko Galina (Jun 10, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> I think that dog looks like he doesn't need reassurance


:wink:


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

What was the discrimination for this exercise? The dog enters the room knowing there was something it wanted. 

1) How? Was the dog following the trail of an unfamiliar human? 

2) Why did the dog go for the decoy on the desk? 

Definitely just curiousity. When the dog got to the decoy the work was great. I just want to know how this was set up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is it they are trying to teach the dog here ?? Bite the leg and get beat ??


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is it they are trying to teach the dog here ?? Bite the leg and get beat ??


The username of the video poster is the clue... :-\":lol:


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj128/bcappel/?action=view&current=cochiseslowmo.flv

Just another way to do leg bites with way less stick hits.

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Have this decoy be more careful presenting a leg bite in that manner, a dog that takes the motion of movement will have him wishing for sandy beaches and a warm sun when it latches into his tennis shoes. 

Just my take though…


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj128/bcappel/?action=view&current=cochiseslowmo.flv
> 
> Just another way to do leg bites with way less stick hits.
> 
> ...


Butch,

Was the purpose of the training to get the dog to commit to the leg bite? I seems like a risky kind of training because the dog may snag a tennis shoe instead of the leg. That would really hurt.. Interesting video, I'm glad the dog did not get that shoe but than again that would make for some entertaining sh-it. =D>

I like the take method where the top part of the body is taken out of the dog's perspective until the dog learns to target and commit to the leg. This can be done by using a light weight table of chair to block the upper part of the body. Then you can train the dog to transfer from leg to arm and vice versa.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Vdovichenko Galina said:


> Young GSD owned by my friend training vidoes.
> Comments welcome
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/hitdogs18#p/a


I assume that this GSD is pretty experienced in leg bites so now the decoy is adding some fight. I'm not sure that standing on the table is a good idea. It's a good thing that this dog does not have some real power because a strong dog would have pull that decoy off the table and he would have hit his head. That a pretty picture.

Instead, I like when trainers use a light table or chair to block the dog from biting the upper body. This way the dog only focuses of the desired target, the leg. Less chance for error that way.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike,
Your right, we have had some interesting pedicures done at my place over the years, and it gets harder and harder to find decoys, imagine that?

The reasoning behind this tactic is simply to teach the dog versatility in their fighting techniques. And dogs that are biting arms may start targeting arms and on the street an arm may not be an option, so I like my dogs comfortable with leg bites as well as upper body bites.

I also prefer the dogs try to get upstairs as quick as possible to disable at least one arm before the person has a chance to get both hands on the dogs collar or throat, so this technique teaches pretty effective re-bites to any striking or reaching arm.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> The reasoning behind this tactic is simply to teach the dog versatility in their fighting techniques. And dogs that are biting arms may start targeting arms and on the street an arm may not be an option, so I like my dogs comfortable with leg bites as well as upper body bites.


Butch,

The video of Cochise does NOT (IMHO) show him being comfortable on leg bites or show proper teaching of leg bites.
Cochise should be back tied or the handler should be able to keep him in position. The decoy should feed the dog the leg
NOT flick his foot at him. When starting a dog on leg bites I find it more effective to start with a leg tug and then a jambierre before advancing to suit work. Since this appears to be an older video. I'd be interested in seeing how Cochise is doing on leg bites now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Butch,

Did you really put that in slo mo ?? LOL

You sound like a cartoon character, done anything we might have seen ??

I know the dog was started on arms, but that presentation is lame. Gotta get some different info on how to train legs for sure.


----------



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is it they are trying to teach the dog here ?? Bite the leg and get beat ??


 Hey!!!!!!!!!! For once Jeff is right!!!!!!!!! I have 1 word for what I've just seen: STUPID STUPID STUPID!!! Terrible training...I'm actually sort of angry at that. 

You hit a dog to teach it something, not to Rodney King it. That decoy taught the dog nothing except to maybe rethink biting him with conviction next time. Stick hits should be to pressure the dog and teach him he needs to return the favor to win the fight. And in the end, once he learns to drive into a bite and up his aggression when pressured, you can haul off like Mr. Roid Rage did to proof your work. This is the crappiest work I've seen in a long time...The decoy isn't competent enough to teach a 300 pound hog to eat much less a dog how to win a fight...

:-x


----------

